# Rehoming a Polish Dwarf - SF Bay



## let374 (Oct 31, 2016)

SF Bay Area -- Looking to re-home a small and playful 5-year-old Polish Dwarf bunny who is neutered, litter-trained, and very affectionate. He comes with everything he needs to survive and thrive. You would get years of affection, head nudges, and a bunny circling your feet and jumping in joy around your house.

He is a low-maintenance pet who loves to chew on cardboard, chips, and lettuce. He loves head rubs and following people around the house!

For serious inquiries around the Bay Area only -- if interested, please respond with following information. There will be a small rehoming fee of $10 for equipment and materials.
1.	Your living and housing situation
2.	Your knowledge of rabbits and care-taking of rabbits
3.	Children or other pets that you have
4.	How much time you will have to play with him on a daily basis

Photos below:
http://imgur.com/i2R5TqB
http://imgur.com/EL8muJK


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 1, 2016)

:inlovearling little bunny, but, we no longer live in Tracy or he'd be ours.


----------

